

Sleep deprivation will kill us all? - ylem
http://pagingdrgupta.blogs.cnn.com/2011/02/09/late-nights-early-mornings-a-ticking-time-bomb-for-health/

======
kls
I have a huge contract that I am working that has a fixed dead line. At one
point I was getting 3 hrs sleep a night. I also suffer from insomnia so it is
easy for me to just keep going.

Anyways long story short, I ended up in the ER with heart issues from lack of
sleep, this article is kind of timely given that I am dealing with heart
related issues due to lack of sleep. It is very applicable to us that think
one more hour will put me ahead of the game, when the reality is it can set
you back much further.

